# Selling a Gaggia D90



## JoeViolistHYO (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all, a while back my dad got a Gaggia D90 when refurbing a café as they had to take it out, we dont use it and we were thinking of selling we dont know anything about them so we dont know whether its in mint condition there is one thing that is wrong visibly with it. How much would you say a 2nd hand one that may need repairing would sell for??

Thanks a lot

Joe


----------



## JoeViolistHYO (Jan 4, 2014)

PS I was thinking about selling it for £1750... I need money for a new instrument for conservatoire auditions :s


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Where are you planning to sell it Joe? If It's eBay a quick search of the completed listings will give you an indication of the prices they achieve.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

JoeViolistHYO said:


> PS I was thinking about selling it for £1750... I need money for a new instrument for conservatoire auditions :s


One sold on eBay for £620 recently (item number 121109994919). Of course it's hard to use that as a comparison without knowing the condition, age or history of your machine (or the one on eBay) but that might suggest your hoping for a little to much?


----------



## JoeViolistHYO (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks, I am trying to add an image of a label on it, we've never had a coffee machine like this so we arent very clued up


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you got a picture from the front so we can see the condition and how many groups.


----------



## JoeViolistHYO (Jan 4, 2014)

Not atm, I'll take one tomorrow and it it to the thread


----------



## JoeViolistHYO (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all here is a picture of the front and the one visible thing i can see wrong with it


----------



## JoeViolistHYO (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry here is the other pic


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

H jo , check your pms re selling items and sales rules on the forum , as you need to post and advert in the sales thread if you are planning to sell it on the forum .

Cheers


----------



## JoeViolistHYO (Jan 4, 2014)

Okay, im not though, im just wondering what price it should be sold for. I am not planning on selling it here.


----------

